

Show HN: Zero-friction mind mapping - your feedback appreciated - gojko
http://www.mindmup.com

======
gojko
We just pushed out the first public beta of a new mind mapping app with the
aim to make it the most productive mind mapping canvas out there. We're
planning to properly opensource the code soon. We'd love to hear your feedback
on how to improve it.

~~~
thedangler
Just wondering what you are using to connect the nodes. Is that all done with
kinectjs?

~~~
samuraijs
Yes, it's all KineticJS, we developed a custom shape for connecting nodes.

~~~
thedangler
Thanks. I liked it, Their should be visual buttons to do what the keys do.
Unless there are and i'm just blind. It would also be nice is if you double
click anywhere it creates a node that you can then connect to another node.

